# للبيع اراضى سكنية على شارع الامارات مباشرة ذات تملك حر لجميع الجنسيات بسعر لا يصدق



## العقار ابن البار (23 يوليو 2012)

[FONT=&quot]للبيع اراضى بمواقع ممتازة جدا فى منطقة الحليو بعجمان على طريق الامارات مباشرة بها جميع الخدمات متوفرة ذات تملك حر لجميع الجنسيات مساحتها تبدا من 280 متر مربع اى 3014 قدم بسعر 145000 درهم شاملة الرسوم والتسجيل والملكية وبدون عمولة توجد الاراضى بجوار مشروع سويت هومز وهو مجمع فلل ممتاز بدا فى التسليم الى العملاء كما انها تقع على شارع الامارات وقريبة من طريق دبى العابر وجامعة الوطن ومنتزة الحليو وتبعد عن الشارقة 5 دقائق وعن دبى من 10 الى 15 دقيقة والاراضى من المالك مباشرة[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]للاستفسار من داخل الامارات/ 0567111324 [/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]للاستفسار من خارج الامارات / 00971567111324[/FONT]
_email - __[email protected]_
_whatsApp - 00971567111324__[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_


----------

